# Talent plus interview-HELP!



## alexandramarie (Apr 11, 2014)

_Hi everyone!!_

_I just recently joined Spektra, but have been keeping up to date with posts on here for a while. Cosmetics have ALWAYS been a passion of mine, and I'm finally trying to start my career in the industry. I have a ton of retail experience and also have worked at the Body Shop, so have applied make-up to customers before (I do makeup on the side too). I recently applied to Estee Lauder, and received a call from HR and had a brief phone interview (soooo exciting!) Tomorrow morning I have my Talent+ interview, and I am very nervous for this! Lol, does anyone have any advice, or even just share their experience if you've went through a talent plus interview?_

_I would appreciate it soooo much_


----------



## alexandramarie (Apr 11, 2014)

Specktra*** lol


----------



## alexandramarie (Apr 11, 2014)

_Someone please give me some advice!!??!!_

_I had a phone interview with someone in HR from Estee Lauder, it went really well and has set up an interview for me with Talent+ tomorrow. I originally applied for EL only, but she asked me if I would be interested in Bobbi Brown and Clinique too. I said yes, but heres a question I have. I have read a lot that there are no wrong answers in Talent + interviews, only that your answers are suitable for the specific Brand and job position you are applying for. In saying this, would that mean that my chances of being hired would be better because I am being considered for 2 other brands? _

_After the information I have gathered so far, I know I need to express SELLING and how that is my main priority, is there any other specific things any of you would suggest? This is really important me, and I know I will do whatever it takes to achieve my goal._

_Thank you in advance to anyone who responds, I would really appreciate some advice._

__


----------



## alexandramarie (Apr 12, 2014)

_I just wanted to update this forum incase anybody else is looking for some information. I just had my talent plus interview, and although I am nervous about my results ( it is nerve wracking) I believe I did the best to my ability._

_I was speaking with a lady named Marsha, who was absolutely so sweet and upbeat, definitely made me feel more at ease. Everyone who has stated that these questions are really just to get a feel of who you are is right. There were a serious of questions that would ask you to rate yourself, and sometimes give an example. Try to relax and take a deep breathe, the person questioning you has also had to go through the same situation you are in and they know its a little unsettling. They are looking for someone who can sell sell sell, and who can create a trusting relationship with the customer. It is not ALL about your love for cosmetics or even the company, try and keep that in mind._

_To anyone going through this process good luck!! I hope this helps_


----------



## SAMMIchangarcia (Jun 4, 2014)

Did you get the job dear? I just had mine an 40 minutes ago. I felt so horrible after i got off the phone. To the point where i'm shaking.  


  I felt like i was getting cut off left and right...sigh my heart is throbbing i want this so bad...


----------



## ssavannah91 (Jul 3, 2014)

Talent plus really just figures out YOUR strengths and weaknesses in a retail setting, so there's no right or wrong answers! They basically just see if you'll mesh well with the other employees at the counter. For example, if your co worker is really good at numbers and selling and you are really good at customer service, then you'll both be able to work together and help each other grow and make the counter more productive! I hope that helps, I work for Clinique.


----------



## SAMMIchangarcia (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the positive outlook, I guess I did fine because after a 3 week wait. I was finally called back by my recruiter. She told me of some potential positions and I just had to go interview for them. My interview went well, but I don't want to do a follow up cause I'm really waiting to work with MAC. I hope I'm not missing any opportunities.


----------

